# Source check: GNC



## pizza (Jul 22, 2019)

Hey all I'm new around here ... 

Have any of you guys heard of GNC? They claim to have more than 6,000 physical stores, adding that they push some $2.5 BILLION dollars worth of goods. 

I know, I know, it's an internet site but it seems legit to me. Was thinking of snagging creatine because I can't find the stuff anywhere. 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Trump (Jul 22, 2019)

GNC is the best creatine money can buy, go for it.


----------



## Spongy (Jul 22, 2019)

I remember when they used to have dat dere cell-tech haedcore


----------



## Seeker (Jul 22, 2019)

go read rule 13 in our forum rules. I get the feeling you're looking to make more of these threads.


----------



## pizza (Jul 22, 2019)

Seeker said:


> go read rule 13 in our forum rules. I get the feeling you're looking to make more of these threads.



Forum rules go up to seven. My only agenda with these threads is to unveil my true nature. I'm sure you're confused, so let me show you who I really am ... 

_HELLO I WISH TO MAKE FUTURE BUSINESS DEALINGS WITH YOU SO WE CAN GROW HAPPY WE HAVE EXCELLENT PRODUCT AND LAB THAT IS CLEAN. YOU QUESTIONS I KNOW BUT WE HERE TO ANSWER. HAVE SINCERELY DAY. 
_


----------



## Seeker (Jul 22, 2019)

well you have no place here. I was talking about rule 13 in our new members forum.  That rule applies to all sub forums. You have no future business dealings here so take your sorry ass somewhere else


----------



## dk8594 (Jul 22, 2019)

Do they still have that membership card where you can get a discount during a window of time that’s impossible to make ( I think it was the first Tuesday of every month or something else along those lines of inconvenience)


----------



## CJ (Jul 22, 2019)

Is it still 30 minutes delivery or it's free, Pizza?


----------



## pizza (Jul 22, 2019)

Seeker said:


> well you have no place here. I was talking about rule 13 in our new members forum.  That rule applies to all sub forums. You have no future business dealings here so take your sorry ass somewhere else



Ah. Yes, this is a shit post. A post that is shit, if you will. A post that provides no value to anyone, is another way of putting it. Rules are rules so I get it now. 

Aside, idk what you mean by "future business dealing. You don't have to spell it out for me, I'll just leave that as one of life's great mysteries. 

Thanks for putting me in my place, though!


----------



## Deadhead (Jul 22, 2019)

pizza said:


> Ah. Yes, this is a shit post. A post that is shit, if you will. A post that provides no value to anyone, is another way of putting it. Rules are rules so I get it now.
> 
> Aside, idk what you mean by "future business dealing. You don't have to spell it out for me, I'll just leave that as one of life's great mysteries.
> 
> Thanks for putting me in my place, though!



This has hulk written all over it


----------



## Seeker (Jul 22, 2019)

well we get our share  of trolls here so we try to keep that from getting out of control.  I would hope that if you're seriously wanting to participate and contribute here that you do so. you just joined, you know what i mean?


----------



## pizza (Jul 22, 2019)

Seeker said:


> well we get our share  of trolls here so we try to keep that from getting out of control.  I would hope that if you're seriously wanting to participate and contribute here that you do so. you just joined, you know what i mean?



I'm just trying to let you assholes know what kind of an asshole I am. Also getting educated on some stuff. Beyond that, nothing else brother. 

Additionally, you're not under my bed – just checked. So you might want to fix your profile. No need to thank me, but thought you should know.


----------



## Viduus (Jul 22, 2019)

pizza said:


> I'm just trying to let you assholes know what kind of an asshole I am. Also getting educated on some stuff. Beyond that, nothing else brother.
> 
> Additionally, you're not under my bed – just checked. So you might want to fix your profile. No need to thank me, but thought you should know.



Seriously though, between this and your into post you might want to slow down a bit.


----------



## Seeker (Jul 22, 2019)

lol  you did make me laugh. ok man.


----------



## TODAY (Jul 23, 2019)

pizza said:


> Ah. Yes, this is a shit post. A post that is shit, if you will. A post that provides no value to anyone, is another way of putting it. Rules are rules so I get it now.
> 
> Aside, idk what you mean by "future business dealing. You don't have to spell it out for me, I'll just leave that as one of life's great mysteries.
> 
> Thanks for putting me in my place, though!



Not your best work, dude.


----------



## Seeker (Jul 23, 2019)

you see? these boys are noticing.


----------



## pizza (Jul 23, 2019)

Seeker said:


> you see? these boys are noticing.



Totally. I respect their life choice and everything and I'm happy for them, honestly. But I like girls. 

OK, ok ok.. I'll tone it down a smidge. Seriously.


----------



## Spongy (Jul 23, 2019)

pizza said:


> I like girls.



Well, then you're definitely not going to fit in


----------



## Deadhead (Jul 23, 2019)

I doubt he will last long


----------



## Jin (Jul 23, 2019)

If I am entertained then I don’t consider it shit posting. We could all use some laughs around here. 

OP is clearly being light hearted, which is different than, say, unicorntoad who was funny but genuinely robbed good hearted members of time and effort trying to help her fictional issues. 

Jury is still out on OPs comedic value. But I always root for a clever, benevolent clown.


----------



## pizza (Jul 23, 2019)

Deadhead said:


> I doubt he will last long



Based off the advice you've guys given me, I don't either. Mixed tren with some wild turkey and poured it straight down my butthole. I'm starting to think you guys are pulling my leg. Giving you guys benefit of the doubt for now, but we'll see.


----------



## Flyingdragon (Jul 23, 2019)

Pizza, how big or small is your pepperoni?


----------



## pizza (Jul 23, 2019)

Flyingdragon said:


> Pizza, how big or small is your pepperoni?



Exactly zero: It fell off shortly after pouring tren+wild turkey down my butthole.


----------



## mistah187 (Jul 23, 2019)

ripped fuel was legit....


----------



## Seeker (Jul 23, 2019)

Pizza is no amateur or noob in this game. He also didn't just stumble on ug by accident or by internet search.  He's too good at this. This guy knows his shit. I'm pretty sure of it. Who he really is? Lol I don't know but...


----------



## Straight30weight (Jul 23, 2019)

Seeker said:


> Pizza is no amateur or noob in this game. He also didn't just stumble on ug by accident or by internet search.  He's too good at this. This guy knows his shit. I'm pretty sure of it. Who he really is? Lol I don't know but...


Eh....not impressed


----------



## CJ (Jul 23, 2019)

mistah187 said:


> ripped fuel was legit....



I remember that shit!

Those paired with Mountain Dew used to get me through double shift Thursday night/Friday days.


----------



## snake (Jul 23, 2019)

Spongy said:


> I remember when they used to have dat dere cell-tech haedcore


I remember the soy protein, BOGO free deals. Makes me laugh when these young whippersnappers complain about the taste of today's protein drinks. That old soy protein wouldn't even dissolve in battery acid. 

Not much funnier than Frank Thomas pushing Nugenix. 

Wait! I got this figured out; Pizza is ""The Big Hurt"!


----------



## Uncle manny (Jul 23, 2019)

GNC is over priced, vitamin shop ftw...


----------



## bigdog (Jul 23, 2019)

carrot cake and mr.pibb is the cheapest pre available and good too!


----------



## CJ (Jul 23, 2019)

snake said:


> I remember the soy protein, BOGO free deals. Makes me laugh when these young whippersnappers complain about the taste of today's protein drinks. That old soy protein wouldn't even dissolve in battery acid!



I bought that crap!!! :32 (18):


----------

